# How do I fix a rust spot on my steel plate Fisher Papa Bear wood stove?



## cfox13 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello,

I bought a used Fisher Papa Bear wood stove last year as a back up heating supply and ended up heating my whole house last winter.  It's down in my basement and I love it.  

I just noticed there is a rust spot on the top of the stove.  How would I go about fixing this?  I went to my local hardware store and found stove paint.  The paint said it was for cast iron and did not mention steel plate. 

Some do it your self sites have suggested bringing the stove outside, sand blasting the entire stove down to the bare steel and repainting.  This stove is such a beast, it almost killed me getting it down into the basement.  I would prefer not to do this, but want to do the right job.

If anyone has any insight as to how I could fix this rust spot,  I would appreciate it.  

THX!

Craig


----------



## begreen (Jul 26, 2011)

Take a wire brush to remove the majority of the rust. Clean, then go over the area with steel wool. Vacuum dust free and then wipe with alcohol. Once dry, spray with successive light coats. Open all windows when painting and put a fan in one to exhaust fumes. Wear a vapor mask if this is Stove Brite or Thermolux (sp?) paint.


----------



## Fsappo (Jul 26, 2011)

What brand paint does your hardware store sell?

Shouldnt matter too much.  99% chance it will work if done exactly like BG Said.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jul 26, 2011)

You can fix a rust spot by using some fine steel wool and taking the rust and any loose paint off the stove. Then repaint the whole stove with high temperature stove paint that's rated up to 1200 degrees like in the link below-

http://woodheatstoves.com/flat-black-stovebright-paint-p-756.html


----------

